# "2012 Official Florida Football thread"



## Unicoidawg (Aug 5, 2012)

Note: There will be an official thread for every team that has a big enough following here on GON. Most of us regulars have been here long enough to know who cheers for who and what not. These threads are meant for the fans of that school... That being said you can post in these threads if you are not for that school, just make make sure it is in a positive way. There will be no trash or smack talk tolerated.... This is your warning... and violators will be dealt with swiftly. Only one thread per team, any others found will be deleted once they are found. We enjoy the smack talk at times from rivals and such but these thread will not be used for that purpose..Carry on in the other threads as you wish as long as it's within the forum rules. We want the forum members to have a place to go talk about their football team without having to deal with smack talk from rival fans. We can all hold off of the nonsense in these threads, there are plenty of others for that types stuff. Infractions will be issued for any nonsense. Consider these threads to be like the "On Topic" forum and treat them as such.


----------



## country boy (Aug 5, 2012)

I'll start this show, everybody may think I'm crazy but i believe that the Gators have a chance to win the east. With Driskle and Brisset battling for  the starting position, either one will be a notch above Bantly (good riddance)and Gillisee and running back will be a solid back field. Debose is finally healthy and should be a solid contributor. Then there's Jordan Reed at tight end who plays a lot like Hernandez. The defense is returning a lot if the starters that is anchored by Jon Bostic at middle lb.

So what do y'all think.


----------



## chadair (Aug 5, 2012)

country boy said:


> I'll start this show, everybody may think I'm crazy but i believe that the Gators have a chance to win the east. With Driskle and Brisset battling for  the starting position, either one will be a notch above Bantly (good riddance)and Gillisee and running back will be a solid back field. Debose is finally healthy and should be a solid contributor. Then there's Jordan Reed at tight end who plays a lot like Hernandez. The defense is returning a lot if the starters that is anchored by Jon Bostic at middle lb.
> 
> So what do y'all think.


I disagree about Brantley personaly. Offensive line has been horrible for 2 yrs! JB throws for over 200 yards in a half against Bama and UGA and u see that he is the problem???
I like the big size of Gillislee at RB and hopefully Mack Brown will be a huge asset this year in the back field as well. Debose has been nothing but a huge disappointment!! Reed and Burton should have huge years and we have the 2 top TE prospects.
but this years team as well as the last 2 will be based solely on the shoulders of how good the OL is!!!
defense will be one of the best in the SEC. everyone for the most part comin back. Roberson will be healthy, and hopefully Easley will be full strength


----------



## sleeze (Aug 6, 2012)

I agree Chadair on most points.

I really feel like we will contend for the east this year. But we have to move the ball on offense and take care of the football. If we have a heartbeat on offense then watchout. And of course it does start with the o_line. They are the key. I think getting our new S&C Jeff Dillman was huge. I remember watching LSU and Bama last year comparing them to our team they were bigger period. Of course alot of it had to do with all the Freshman and sophs that were playing for us. I went to the spring game and the team is indeed  bigger than last year. And also the offense looked like it could actually produce yards. Pease has done a good job in the short amount of time he has had. Defense will be very very good. I hope we can get some sort of rush off the edge this year . Ro PO I think was gonna be that Guy but I dont expect him back till at least Oct.


----------



## chadair (Aug 6, 2012)

sleeze said:


> I agree Chadair on most points.
> 
> I really feel like we will contend for the east this year. But we have to move the ball on offense and take care of the football. If we have a heartbeat on offense then watchout. And of course it does start with the o_line. They are the key. I think getting our new S&C Jeff Dillman was huge. I remember watching LSU and Bama last year comparing them to our team they were bigger period. Of course alot of it had to do with all the Freshman and sophs that were playing for us. I went to the spring game and the team is indeed  bigger than last year. And also the offense looked like it could actually produce yards. Pease has done a good job in the short amount of time he has had. Defense will be very very good. I hope we can get some sort of rush off the edge this year . Ro PO I think was gonna be that Guy but I dont expect him back till at least Oct.


I know Muschamp was excited about Nixon and his size and hopefully it will show in the players stayin healthy and not bein abused so bad on the field


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 7, 2012)

i agree with Chadair. the east is wide open this year as i pointed out in a different thread. as far as brantley, he was victimized by a horrible o line. our season is totally dependant on the offensive line this year. i can't wait to see what gillislee has as i thought he was way underutilized last season. debose definately has to step up to allow the qb's to stretch the field.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 9, 2012)

What about Matt Jones? Is he gonna be a contributor this year? Could be the big back they're looking for.


----------



## chadair (Aug 9, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> What about Matt Jones? Is he gonna be a contributor this year? Could be the big back they're looking for.


I'm not sure of a Matt Jones. But Mack Brown outta Lithonia is the back up and has good size


----------



## Turkey Trax (Aug 9, 2012)

chadair said:


> I'm not sure of a Matt Jones. But Mack Brown outta Lithonia is the back up and has good size



freshman top 10 RB espn rankings....bigger than Brown, bama recruited him too.

http://www.gatorzone.com/football/bios.php?year=2012&player_id=340


----------



## chadair (Aug 9, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> freshman top 10 RB espn rankings....bigger than Brown, bama recruited him too.
> 
> http://www.gatorzone.com/football/bios.php?year=2012&player_id=340


my bad. I havn't heard anything on him. Seems all the stories comin outta Gainesville are all the feel good stories like Ball and Roberson


----------



## sleeze (Aug 10, 2012)

Turkey Trax said:


> What about Matt Jones? Is he gonna be a contributor this year? Could be the big back they're looking for.



Hard to know if Jones will contribute this year. I am hoping he redshirts unless he goes beastmode in practice. We have alot of guys that we can hand the ball off this year....And next year we have Adam Lane and Kelvin Taylor coming in. Hope that kid is as good or better than his Diddy.


----------



## biggdogg (Aug 10, 2012)

how do you guys see the qb situation playing out? i know driskel was highly touted when he was coming out of high school, but after brantley and driskel both went down, brissett apparently did well enough to keep driskel on the bench till brantley recovered.


----------



## chadair (Aug 10, 2012)

biggdogg said:


> how do you guys see the qb situation playing out? i know driskel was highly touted when he was coming out of high school, but after brantley and driskel both went down, brissett apparently did well enough to keep driskel on the bench till brantley recovered.


I seen Muschamp here in Atl back in the spring and heard em say it again at the SEC meetins, but the 2 are neck and neck as far as the starter goes.. 
But I think both will be fine qb's at UF


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 10, 2012)

chadair said:


> I seen Muschamp here in Atl back in the spring and heard em say it again at the SEC meetins, but the 2 are neck and neck as far as the starter goes..
> But I think both will be fine qb's at UF



One of them won't be.  Whoever loses the battle will probaly transfer.  Has Auburn been saving up for y'alls next castoff?


----------



## country boy (Aug 10, 2012)

I'm betting they'll run a 2 qb offensive with each having their own "special" plays to go along with the rest of the play book


----------



## bullgator (Aug 11, 2012)

I can't find the article,  but I just read in the last few days that Matt Jones has been impressing coachs and may be a contributor this year. At this point my guess is thats probably more dependant on the production of the backs ahead of him than it is on him.

In yesterdays paper Brent Pease said he hoped that whichever QB didn't get the starting nod would stick around and not jump to transfer. He said they've both worked their tails off and would hate to see one go. Brissett (the black qb) is the more pro-style dropback passer and Driskell (the white guy) is the faster, more mobile qb......
We'll see how much CWM is determined to go with a dedicated pro-style "O". Or maybe with Pease'  arrival a slightly more opened up version could be an option.


----------



## chadair (Aug 14, 2012)

hearing Driskell may be out for the year.


----------



## chadair (Aug 14, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> Dang.  What happened?


broken collarbone. But I will wait til Bo (bullgator) confirms this. I havn't seen anything written. just got a phone call a few hours ago sayin so


----------



## Rebel Yell (Aug 14, 2012)

chadair said:


> broken collarbone. But I will wait til Bo (bullgator) confirms this. I havn't seen anything written. just got a phone call a few hours ago sayin so



Now they're saying he'll practice tomorrow.


----------



## chadair (Aug 14, 2012)

Rebel Yell said:


> Now they're saying he'll practice tomorrow.


I just seen that

http://content.usatoday.com/communi...ury-florida-quarterback/1?csp=34#.UCq20VaPUfg

so who knows


----------



## sleeze (Aug 14, 2012)

Driskel is fine...will practice tomorrow.  No contact for the rest of the week. I 
truly believe a pulled muscle or deep bruise got blown out of proportion.


----------



## bullgator (Aug 14, 2012)

There was a story link on Gatorcountry also. Too much speculation to be sure.


----------



## country boy (Aug 24, 2012)

Muschamp has announced that both Driskel and Brissett are going to play in the season opener against Bowling Green. I just hope these two are as good as the coaches are making them out to be.


----------



## bullgator (Aug 25, 2012)

I believe it turned out to be a bruised shoulder blade.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 2, 2012)

just a few points i picked out from the game.

1) personally, i think Driskel is the better QB right now. either way, Muschamp needs to pick a Qb and stick with him.

2) the RB's looked really god for the most part. i'm glad to see Gillislee getting more opportunities to carry the ball. Mack looks like he'll be a tough runner.

3) still need to do something about the penalties. Jordan Reed false started 2 or 3 time in the first half alone.

maybe it was me, but i thought the offense looked out of sync all day. i hope they get the kinks worked out or the first trip to College Station ain't gonna be much fun.


----------



## chadair (Sep 2, 2012)

biggdogg said:


> just a few points i picked out from the game.
> 
> 1) personally, i think Driskel is the better QB right now. either way, Muschamp needs to pick a Qb and stick with him.
> 
> ...


I would agree with all of this biggdogg. the penalties r the most frustratin part of yesterdays game. no excuses for that against a team such as Bowling Green 
I believe Driskell will be the man, not really sure how any of us could have adrawn a conclusion yesterday tho. But I personally like Driskell better 
Offensive line looked good MOST of the time. I can't understand y 3rd and 2 is NOT a given when running the ball against an inferior team like that 
it was obvious what Muschamp was tryin to say what the offense is gonna be this year.
still no big time play maker on the outside. too many dropped passes

defensively, that had me worried. BG was successful on every 4th down conversion they tried!! what in the heck is gonna happen when they face a big boy school


----------



## duckbill (Sep 2, 2012)

I thought they looked horrible.  I was worried when I found out that Muschamp hadn't picked a QB.  Don't you have to have a solid QB to establish an offense that can "gel"?  They looked out of sink on both sides of the ball.  It kind of reminded me of an all-star game.  Loads of talent, but acting as if they weren't too familiar with each other or the play book.
1st down on BG's 18yd line and we only advance the ball 1 yard?  Several 3rd and short disasters. BG moving the ball down the field on several drives as if uncontested.

I'm afraid it's going to be a long season .


----------



## ACguy (Sep 2, 2012)

It look like the team had a lack of coaching again. Hopefully it was just rust.  

The defense should have owned BG's offense. We have way to much talent and experience on defense to be that bad. BG have had about 130 yards and 6 points or less. 

One good thing I seen was the OL looked better but that could have been because we were playing BG.  Mike G looked good .


----------



## sleeze (Sep 2, 2012)

Muschamp said he limited the offense.

If he doesn't let Pease do his thing against a&m then we will prolly lose.

And actually we still dont know who our starting qb is.I think JD starts but it is his to lose next week.

The a & m game will tell me if  i can be a happy Gator fan from here on out or start to get Urbans esophageal spasms.


----------



## biggdogg (Sep 2, 2012)

sleeze said:


> The a & m game will tell me if  i can be a happy Gator fan from here on out or start to get Urbans esophageal spasms.





  

i agree though!


----------



## country boy (Sep 2, 2012)

Muschamp needs to announce a starting qb, there's no way an offensive can gel when you're running two qbs. The cadence is different which leads to false starts, timing with recievers will never be established which will mean more dropped passes. The sooner he quits playing this "they're to close to call" - I AM A POTTY MOUTH -- I AM A POTTY MOUTH - the better the team's going to be. It's pretty obvious that Drisskle is the starter so give him all the first team snaps and lets get back to Gator football. The Defense didn't look bad and they dang sure didn't look great by no means. They put pressure on the qb all night, but missed a lot of open field, and one on one tackles.


----------



## country boy (Sep 3, 2012)

Driskel officaly named starter for Sat. game at a@m, all i've got to say is it's about time


----------



## sleeze (Sep 3, 2012)

country boy said:


> Driskel officaly named starter for Sat. game at a@m, all i've got to say is it's about time



Also Purifoy, the cb that missed a couple tackles that helped Bowling green score has now moved to WR.

We are healthy going into the game which is good.


----------



## chadair (Sep 3, 2012)

sleeze said:


> Also Purifoy, the cb that missed a couple tackles that helped Bowling green score has now moved to WR.
> 
> We are healthy going into the game which is good.



good!! BG ate his lunch ALL day!!!


----------



## chadair (Sep 4, 2012)

altho "doom and gloom" is the easiest way to go, but I think this article put a different perspective on the game as far as the D goes. 
qb completing less than 50 percent is a better job. just seems maybe we coulda been out coached a bit with them running so many more plays than us and nuttin longer than 22 yards!

http://www.gatorzone.com/story.php?id=23720


----------



## sleeze (Sep 4, 2012)

chadair said:


> altho "doom and gloom" is the easiest way to go, but I think this article put a different perspective on the game as far as the D goes.
> qb completing less than 50 percent is a better job. just seems maybe we coulda been out coached a bit with them running so many more plays than us and nuttin longer than 22 yards!
> 
> http://www.gatorzone.com/story.php?id=23720



Thanks for the read.

I think D is the least of our concerns.  We played very vanilla on d too. The BG QB his self said there was nothing complicated about our defense blitzes. Even though we only had one sack that BG qb got hit and knocked down a lot.  I give that Qb credit he kept getting back in there and making decent throws time again. 

The A&m qb is a freshman playing in his first college game in a new offense.  i think he gets rattled and we see 2 to 3 turnovers by him.


----------



## chadair (Sep 11, 2012)

Gillislie is tops in rushin and tied for 1st in TD's 

just bumping this back up to the top


----------



## chadair (Sep 12, 2012)

great read on Jeremy Brown
http://www.gatorzone.com/story.php?id=23774


----------



## chadair (Sep 16, 2012)

350 yards rushin against 10rc!!


----------



## country boy (Sep 16, 2012)

Very solid performance by the line and running game now if we can get the passing game to the same point, and the D is really clicking and getting better every game very impressed so far.


----------



## sleeze (Sep 16, 2012)

Seems like we are improving each game. Im liking this Gator team more and more. Driskel has played really well. He went through his progressions better this game too.  We must keep Gilly healthy at all costs. I say run him and try to get 100 yards from him in the first half and let him sit 2nd half against kantucky.I think it can be done.

Pease out


----------



## Turkey Trax (Sep 16, 2012)

country boy said:


> Very solid performance by the line and running game now if we can get the passing game to the same point, and the D is really clicking and getting better every game very impressed so far.



I was VERY pleased with Driskells throws yesterday. He didn't MISS too many throws. and threaded the needed a couple times while on the run. I think he's gonna mature each week and continue to get better. Something I never said during Brantley's tenure. 



sleeze said:


> Seems like we are improving each game. Im liking this Gator team more and more. Driskel has played really well. He went through his progressions better this game too.  We must keep Gilly healthy at all costs. I say run him and try to get 100 yards from him in the first half and let him sit 2nd half against kantucky.I think it can be done.
> 
> Pease out



x 100


----------



## country boy (Sep 23, 2012)

Finally a shut out!!! At the beginning of the season I didn't think we had a chance against lsu but now I honestly think we can beat them. Driskell is looking GOOD completing passes to 10 different receivers yesterday. The running game is one of the best out there and the o line is really pushing people around right now, but lsu is gonna show us how good our line really is. The D is really clickin, Ealy should be back and with Jenkins will be ready with any luck. GO GATORS!!!!!


----------



## country boy (Oct 1, 2012)

If Easley, Hunter, and Floyd can control the line of scrimmage i don't see LSU's passing game beating us


----------



## sleeze (Oct 2, 2012)

country boy said:


> If Easley, Hunter, and Floyd can control the line of scrimmage i don't see LSU's passing game beating us



I am more worried about there running backs, myself

I think if we stop them or hold them in check then we win. 

I also think the Gators special teams needs to have a good game. Im not worried about our punter or kicker. I wanna see a punt returned for big yardage/TD and would love to see a blocked punt by the Gators


----------



## country boy (Oct 2, 2012)

sleeze said:


> I am more worried about there running backs, myself
> 
> I think if we stop them or hold them in check then we win.
> 
> I also think the Gators special teams needs to have a good game. Im not worried about our punter or kicker. I wanna see a punt returned for big yardage/TD and would love to see a blocked punt by the Gators





Stopping the running game is what i meant by controlling the line of scrimmage.

As for the special teams we haven't had many big plays since urban myer left. It would be nice to see no show Debose return one.


----------



## Georgia Gator (Oct 2, 2012)

Y'all are dead on special teams are very poor and 
Need to be coached up. If the studs on D show up
And pressure Metenburger??? He will choke.


----------



## Georgia Gator (Oct 6, 2012)

I should be in the woods, but what a great D game.
Let's see how they adjust @ the half.
Go Gators!!


----------



## Turkey Trax (Oct 6, 2012)

Brent Pease is a dang genius and what a great game plan in the 2nd half. Talk about some adjustments that worked. And UF has flat wore LSU's stout D-line down. Still a long way to go but im happy with this so far.


----------



## duckbill (Oct 6, 2012)

Awesome defense kept us in the 1st half and then the 2nd half offense kicked in.  I'm impressed.  I may have jumped on old Boom too quickly this year.

GO GATORS!


----------



## biggdogg (Oct 6, 2012)

Gillislee is LEGIT! Driskel is improving every game and our defense ROCKED! especially in the second half.



GO GATORS!!!!


----------



## Georgia Gator (Oct 6, 2012)

Very nice quality win, way to put it all together.
Rough next couple of weeks in the SEC east.


----------



## chadair (Oct 6, 2012)

the depth and the conditionin of this team is incredible!!


----------



## ACguy (Oct 6, 2012)

UF had a good game. Driskel strill needs to stop trying so hard. The OL has improved  drastically  and the DL is not so soft now that they have some depth. I think we should be the favorite in every game till FSU.


----------



## biggdogg (Oct 6, 2012)

driskel is still learning, but his game management is improving. he holds the ball too long on occassion and take senseless sacks, but he'll get better as he gets experience. he isn't trying to force throws into bad situations though. the d in general is pretty stout. still got to work on some dumb penalties.

not sure about being the fav in every game though. USCe is got a dynamite run game. we'll see.


----------



## sleeze (Oct 7, 2012)

Another well played game.

We absolutely punched them in the mouth and ran at them.  LSwho knew it was coming and still couldnt stop it.  Things that Muschamp has preached that he wants to do.


----------



## Mako22 (Oct 7, 2012)

Good win for y'all, I'm glad that y'all are doing well as I'd like to see our rivarly back where it used to be. Come on November.


----------



## doublecc27 (Oct 8, 2012)

back lol yea good to see fsu back where they have been the last 10 years.. NC state they sure are a barn burner i tell ya


----------



## duckbill (Oct 13, 2012)

Well, it wasn't very impressive.  Driskcoll is a stud.  Special teams won this one for us.  Overall, we looked flat on both sides of the ball.
I guess the predictions were right...this was a "slack" game.  They can bite you sometimes.

I'm afraid the Gamecocks are gonna hand us our first loss.

We'll see.


----------



## Turkey Trax (Oct 13, 2012)

duckbill said:


> I'm afraid the Gamecocks are gonna hand us our first loss.
> 
> We'll see.



USCe has done nothing in the first half against LSU that would make me think that.


----------

